

Audio: Superfeedr CEO talks PubSubHubbub, XMPP, Redis and the realtime web - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/1249379846/episode-0-3-7-pubsubhubbub-with-superfeedrs-julien-genes

======
drivebyacct2
Cool! I worked on implementing a Java impl of the Hub part of PuSH this
summer. Haven't heard where it's gone yet...

